# Just a little about me



## Justno1 (May 11, 2019)

Hi 
I’m not 100% new. I had an account 3 years ago though I wasn’t very active. I posted about two times. My old account couldn’t be recovered for some reason. Anyway. 

I’m 26, have been married for almost 3 years. My husband is 26 too and what brought me back here is his infidelity. I’ll post about that soon. 

This was a love marriage, we were crazy over each other even though his family and friends didn’t approve of me. We have had rocky marriage from the start, though we have certainly had more good times. 

Thanks for the read !


----------

